# Mölln - MTB



## Sabo.g (28. Januar 2009)

Hier mal ne Seite für die Biker rund um Mölln.
MFG Sabo


----------



## Sabo.g (31. Januar 2009)

So heute ist es so weit: erste Training und Auftakttreffen für das 24 h Rennen am Nürburgring. 

Wir starten im 8´ter Team und sind bis in die Haarspitzen motiviert.

Nun den bis balt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (6. Februar 2009)

Fahrt Ihr auch mal draussen?


----------



## Sabo.g (6. Februar 2009)

Ja machen wir auch und ab April sogar jeden Mittwoch Abend als MTB-Kurs.


----------



## Sabo.g (6. Februar 2009)

So, 
ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zum Training. Freitag ist X-Bike-TAG.


----------



## Sabo.g (14. Februar 2009)

Geil war´s! --> mehr Bilder in der Gallerie. Es lebe der Vossberg..


----------



## Sabo.g (21. März 2009)

Am 01. April startet wieder der MTB-Kurs im Bodymed-Fitness in Alt Mölln und ich bin ab 08. April wieder mit am Start. Freu mich schon.


----------



## mtb_timsen (23. März 2009)

Moin!
Suche auch noch Leute mit denen ich mal ne Runde drehen kann. Auch zum Vossberg ;-)

Ist diese Bodymed Geschichte kostenlos??

Gruß, Tim


----------



## Sabo.g (23. März 2009)

Hi Tim.

Ne, kostenlos ist das nicht. Da die ganze Sache ja einen Technikkurs beinhaltet muss dieser ja auch finanziert werden. Geht am Anfang wieder ganz easy los mit Gleichgewichtsübungen und endet so zum Herbst hin mit Bunnyhop etc. (natürlich immer nur soweit wie es sichjeder zutraut). Macht aber riesig Spaß.

Wenn du aber sonst Lust zum fahren verspürstund das am besten mit weiteren, dann schreib es einfach hier rein.
Es wird sich dann der ein oder andere finden der bestimmt mitfahren will, denn schließlich fahren wir ja auch außerhalb des Kurses. 



MFG Sabo


----------



## CubeNiagara (13. April 2009)

Moin Leute,

war am Ostersamstag mal wieder unterwegs.

Kann die Strecke um den Lütauer- und Pinnsee wirklich empfehlen!!!

Schöne XC-Autobahn


----------

